# Child with food allergies



## Farmer Jon (Feb 26, 2015)

My wife and I have struggled with our youngest he is now 1 1/2.

He is allergic to soy, wheat, oats, quinoa, dairy including goats milk, eggs, Intolerant to chicken and peanuts. No breads, cakes, brownies, pizza ect. He can have nothing with eggs wheat milk butter cheese.
Whats worse is the things we dont know about. Feed him peach baby food he has a break out so bad his butt breaks out when he passes it. Feed him canned peaches he is fine. What additives or preservatives in the  baby food is he allergic to? 
Simple things a such as vaccinations had to be done at the allergist office because some are grown in eggs.
He loves Almond milk thank god. I said hey lets get some almond butter. He cant have peanut butter. Oh no wait its processed in a place that processes peanuts. Crap. Ive learned a ton about reading labels. For example He can have tostitos corn chips but no Doritos. Found some vegan and wheat free mac&cheese. What chemicals do they put in that crap to make it taste like real mac&cheese? He loves potatoes. Wife make him is own special mashed taters with almond milk and vegan butter.

Beeing vegan is a lifestyle choice people choose. If people want to pay high prices to be vegan then I don't care. That vegan stuff is expensive. I have no choice but to buy vegan. He cant have dairy.  We end up shopping at whole foods and other specialty stores.  His wheat free food is generally gmo free. I don't believe in the non gmo bull but that is a whole different story. I end up paying extra for non gmo because its all I can find that is wheat free! 
He can have all kids of fruits,veggies, beef and pork. I will be having a huge garden this year.


----------



## Kayelle (Feb 26, 2015)

Bless his little heart. As parents you two sure have your work cut out for you, and wish I had some expert advice. I did some searching and found some recipes. Hope this helps in some small way. Give him a hug from this Grandma.

Multi Allergen-Free Recipes - Allergy-Safe Recipes

Take a look at this cookbook too.

http://foodallergies.about.com/od/r...ook-Review-Allergy-Proof-Recipes-For-Kids.htm


----------



## Farmer Jon (Feb 26, 2015)

Thanks we will be spending the rest of the afternoon reading through recipes. Some look really good. The rest of the family never eats what he can because it don't taste good to us. Little guy don't know any different. I want him to explore more tastes and textures.


----------



## Addie (Feb 26, 2015)

Jon, you have my sympathy. I nursed all of my children. When I wanted to stop nursing The Pirate, he was allergic to cow's milk, goats, soy, and so many others. So I just kept on nursing. Finally on my own I would give him at first a half ounce of cows milk. Reaction wasn't too bad. Did this for about a week. Gradually, little by little increased it to eight ounces. Success. That kid can go through a gallon now on his own at one meal. 

Now the "experts" are suggesting the same method for peanuts and other possible food allergies.


----------



## Farmer Jon (Feb 26, 2015)

Before and after we found a good allergist. Doctors were no help. Even with all that crap he was always smiling. He itched terrible. Had to keep him in sleepers all the time even in summer because he would dig until he bled. That stuff on his face covered his whole body. We had no idea the food we were feeding was the cause. I was afraid to take him out in public. Everyone stared at us. Ive never felt so helpless. 
With in a couple weeks of going to the allergist he was all cleared up.Hes all better now  unless someone leaves something he cant have within his reach. Or big brother decides to share his food with him. Just yesterday he learned how to set up mommies step stool so nothing on the counter is safe anymore.


----------



## sparrowgrass (Feb 26, 2015)

Oh, poor little punkin--that looks really uncomfortable.  Here's hoping he grows out of some of that!


----------



## Addie (Feb 26, 2015)

Jon, my heart goes out to you and your wife. You have quite a long road a head of you until he sees for himself and understands that what he is eating that is causing his misery. 

Of course he is not going to believe you or your wife. You two just don't want him to have what he wants. You just want to be mean, you let the other kids have it, why can't he. You will hear it all. My oldest daughter had the worst case of acne I have ever seen. Her pimples were developing into small tumors. The specialist put her on a special diet. She hated it. All the good foods she loved, she couldn't have. So I heard it all. I finally threw up my hands and let her handle it her own way. When those tumors started to grow and become very painful, she learned her lesson. I had them remove the tumors and she stuck to her diet. Today her face is badly scarred, but the tumors stopped. 

Good luck in the years to come. It won't be forever.


----------



## Cooking Goddess (Feb 26, 2015)

Farmer Jon said:


> ...He loves Almond milk thank god. I said hey lets get some almond butter. He cant have peanut butter. Oh no wait its processed in a place that processes peanuts. Crap...


I feel so bad for your and your family, but mostly for your little guy. It will be hard for him growing up wishing he can eat what others have. A big hug to you guys.

If you are interested, *Cuisinart makes a mini food processor*. It's about $40. I have a much older model than the one shown in the link, but it comes in handy for small batches of lots of things. You might want to get one to use for just the foods that your son does not have allergies to. Good luck in whatever you do. It must be hard on the entire family.


----------



## CharlieD (Feb 26, 2015)

Oh, man I feel for you. The only thing that is non-dairy i can mention, that is also expensive, look for kosher food with simbol Parve. That means it has no milk products. Just another alternative. Do not know how much help this is because the product may contain the other things poor kid cannot have. Just keep it in the back of your mind. I hope he outgrows it. Good luck to you guys and a lot of patients.


----------



## Cheryl J (Feb 26, 2015)

Poor little guy....and you and mom, too.  It's rough having to make separate meals.  Many times kids outgrow their allergies - I hope he does.


----------



## Dawgluver (Feb 26, 2015)

Aww, poor little guy.  Almond butter is super easy to make, you just need a good food processor.  Same with processing your own baby food from fresh produce.  Good luck!


----------



## jennyema (Feb 26, 2015)

Cooking Goddess said:


> If you are interested, *Cuisinart makes a mini food processor*. It's about $40. I have a much older model than the one shown in the link, but it comes in handy for small batches of lots of things. You might want to get one to use for just the foods that your son does not have allergies to. Good luck in whatever you do. It must be hard on the entire family.



1.  I have an old mini cuisinart (maybe 5 years old) that's just sitting around. If you want it, just let me know.  Works great and I did use it but got gifted a new one for Xmas 

2.  If he can eat rice that might a good alternative. Esp brown rice.  Much healthier than potatoes.

Asian rice noodles and wrappers are dirt cheap and versatile.


----------



## Farmer Jon (Feb 27, 2015)

We have a food processor but hes eating more solid foods now that he has teeth. he does like rice. Eats a banana or 2 a day. When he does eat baby food this is his absolute favorite, http://www.diapers.com/p/earths-best-2nd-foods-just-veggies-sweet-potato-beets-3-5-oz-769055 HE will suck down 3 in less than 2 minutes. We get thense for when we are in the car. I was trying to figure out how to make them myself. We are kind of out in the middle of nowhere. The nearest wal-mart is an hour away.  Omaha is 2 hours away. Thats where his allergist is and the nearest Whole Foods. Small town grocers don't carry much he can have. Finally got them to get almond milk in. 
HE loves Wimmers all beef hotdogs. They are a local brand. Unfortunately a big company (Land O, Frost) bought them out and we found out yesterday they are shutting the plant down. So, We will be boycotting them. Darn it. HE can have Hebrew national hotdogs. Havent tried them yet but we will have to shortly. I had no idea so many hot dogs had chicken by products in them.


----------



## Farmer Jon (Feb 27, 2015)

Thank you all for your posts. Just so you know I am not looking for sympathy i am just sharing our experiences. Wondering if anyone went through the same. I am surprised there is not a food allergy section in this forum under special diets. Got gluten free, Veterinarian, and diabetic. 

Food is just one part we are struggling with. He cant have any of what I call smell goods. He has a special cream we put on him. NO regular baby lotions or shampoo. If someone wearing alot of perfume holds him he has a reaction. Per the alergist orders he gets bleach baths. Every other day or so give him a bath and just put in a couple cap fulls of bleach. We looked at all kinds of organic soaps. Most popular seem to be goat milk soap or it has lye in it. He cant have either. We use free and clear shampoo and free and clear laundry detergent and dryer sheets on everyone's clothing. I use to love pulling fresh cloths out of the dryer. They smelled so good. Now they smell like nothing.
*
*


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Feb 27, 2015)

Farmer Jon said:


> Thank you all for your posts. Just so you know I am not looking for sympathy i am just sharing our experiences. Wondering if anyone went through the same.* I am surprised there is not a food allergy section in this forum under special diets. Got gluten free, Veterinarian, and diabetic. *



Food allergies are too diverse and better dealt with by an allergist, rather than folks who do not have said allergies.  They fall under "Special Diets". Here, you are the expert when it comes to the foods your son can eat.  

Sorry your boy has such a hard time.  I have a nephew who has severe allergies and eczema since babyhood, he has grown out of several of them, but not all.  It's a challenge and very frustrating, I know.


----------



## CharlieD (Feb 27, 2015)

Farmer Jon said:


> We have a food processor but hes eating more solid foods now that he has teeth. he does like rice. Eats a banana or 2 a day. When he does eat baby food this is his absolute favorite, http://www.diapers.com/p/earths-best-2nd-foods-just-veggies-sweet-potato-beets-3-5-oz-769055



Cook and mush sweet potato and beets, you said you have food processor, or just how you would puree the mashed potato. While cooking add seasoning of his liking. Whatever it might be, and whatever he can have. May have to play around with it. Keep the liquid from cooking add as much as you need to make it slushy consistency. put in one of those kiddy cups with a straw. We buy something similar it has bunch of garbage in there check what it is and see what you can add. To make it sweet you can add some fruits.
For my second son I cooked everything, and I mean everything, and then put thru food processor. He never had baby food. Until our daughter was born 5 years latter and he would still her baby food.


----------



## Farmer Jon (Feb 27, 2015)

Oh yea we have a couple kid cups with a straw. I don't know why I Didn't think of that. I keep thinking of a way to make a pouch.


----------



## Cooking Goddess (Feb 27, 2015)

Farmer Jon said:


> ...He cant have any of what I call smell goods.... We looked at all kinds of organic soaps. Most popular seem to be goat milk soap or it has lye in it. He cant have either...


Have you tried soap from the "Kiss My Face" company? About five years ago, I had eczema issues that flared up so bad the Physician's Assistant decided to have a staff doctor check me on my next visit. Fresh out of college with a still-wet diploma and totally wet behind the ears, she started recommending all sorts of products that not only didn't help, they seemed to make things worse. I found information online saying that some people find olive oil to provide relief. Other articles said some people had success using lavender oil to reduce itching. I found Kiss My Face's olive oil and lavender soap bars and have had complete relief ever since. You might want to check with your son's doctor next visit to see if he thinks it might be helpful for your boy. You can probably find the soap at Whole Foods, although I was able to buy it at a natural foods, etc. store a few towns over. If all else fails, there is mail order.

*All Natural Olive Oil Bar Soaps from Kiss My Face*


----------



## Farmer Jon (Feb 28, 2015)

I am going to try that. Its not a bad price either. If he cant use it I will. I have horrible dry skin in the winter.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Feb 28, 2015)

Farmer Jon said:


> I am going to try that. Its not a bad price either. *If he cant use it I will. I have horrible dry skin in the winter.*



Try a little olive oil for dry skin.  

You can also shave with it if you run out of shaving cream or if your skin is sensitive.


----------



## Zereh (Feb 28, 2015)

Aunt Bea said:


> Try a little olive oil for dry skin.
> 
> You can also shave with it if you run out of shaving cream or if your skin is sensitive.



Coconut oil is a great alternative to olive oil as it is a natural anti-bacterial, and anti-fungal. I have a little plastic container of it in the shower and shave with it -- it leaves my legs crazy smooth and I don't need to do lotion afterward.

I use it all the time remove mascara and makeup and will slather some on my face on the rare occasions that it feels dry.


----------



## medtran49 (Feb 28, 2015)

My DD had a severe milk allergy and had to be put on soy formula when she was a baby.  She still to this day, just turned 37 yesterday, has to be careful about how much dairy she eats as it causes GI issues, and she loves cheese, ice cream, etc., but can eat them, just in limited quantities.  She also has a lot of skin sensitivities, as do I, and swears by coconut oil as a moisturizer.  I have a big jug of coconut oil but haven't used it yet, keep forgetting about it as its downstairs now, while my bathroom is upstairs.  When we make our move, it's all going to be 1-story so hopefully I'll try then.  She also told me it seems to retard hair growth on her legs as she doesn't need to shave as much after using it for a bit.


----------



## Farmer Jon (Mar 1, 2015)

Coconut is one of the things he was tested for and is safe. Now I just have to find some oil next time we go to Omaha. Wife couldn't find any beets or sweet potatoes here in our local grocery stores so she got some canned ones. We will see how he likes them. We have to have 2 shopping lists. One for local and one for when we go to the city.


----------



## CharlieD (Mar 2, 2015)

Wow, living in the city one doesn't realize how hard it could be in a rural area. 


Sent from my iPad using Discuss Cooking


----------



## CWS4322 (Mar 2, 2015)

Jon, have you spoken with the owner of your local supermarket? I too live rural and know that my local grocery store (which isn't very large) will do special orders for customers. The owner of your local store might be willing to place special orders for you re: beets and sweet potatoes, organic stuff, etc. The owner has access to the distributors, just might not think there is enough of a market or that the locals wouldn't want to pay the higher prices. 


For things that are sold by the case, if they keep, you could probably buy a case at a time. You might want to be selective about "country of origin."  The peaches could be how they are processed or where they are grown and what's in the soil. I would think the closer to home, the better.


----------



## Addie (Mar 2, 2015)

Great advice CWS. Also keep in mind, the closer to the normal time of harvest for any product, the more successful you may be in getting these items for your son. If a product's normal harvest time is in December, you can bet that if you ask for it in August, it will be imported and cost twice as much. Being a farmer, you would know more about when the products you seek, are to be harvested.


----------



## Farmer Jon (Mar 7, 2015)

He gets almond milk in for us and actually sell quite a bit of of it. The produce there is not very good in general and the manager knows this. A couple weeks ago the wife got me 3 onions. 2 of the 3 were rotten inside. I was mad and made another 16 mile round trip to town. Got the manager showed him the rotten onions. We went to the onion bin he squeezed a few. said they are all a little soft take what you want. HE don't care. 

God advice on the peaches. I know some apple juice especially wal-mart brand comes from china.

When we can peaches in the fall I usually get Colorado peaches. One thing with produce. Just because the box said something it don't always mean that's where it came from. Country of origin yes I believe that to be true. State of orgin may be different. 
I was a long haul trucker for a number of years hauling produce from southern Florida to Omaha NE. One certain orange grove was my regular pick up. Big white boxes said Florida oranges on the side. All of a sudden they started saying California oranges. I asked whats up with that. They got bought out by a California company. They ship boxes to Florida. Basically they are putting Florida oranges in a box that said product of California.


----------



## Kitchen Chatters (Jul 15, 2015)

So sorry to hear that. Our little one is intolerant to gluten and dairy. That's pretty hard but nothing compared to what you are going through.

Find some good recipe books for allergic kids and see how it goes would be my advice.

Good luck


----------

